# byte-Array in Datenbank speichern



## marc_book (14. Nov 2014)

Hallo,
nachdem ich ein String mit RSA verschlüsselt habe, möchte ich das verschlüsselte byte-Array in einer mysql-Datenbank speichern. Was für einen Typ muss ich bei der Spalte, in der ich das Array speichern möchte eingeben und hat vielleicht einer von euch ein Code-Beispiel?

Aktuell trage ich die Daten so in die Datenbank ein:


```
public static void sendMessage(String acceptor, PublicKey publicKey, String message) throws Exception {
		Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
		Crypt cr = new Crypt();
		byte[] encryptedMessage = cr.encrypt(message, publicKey);
				
		Connection conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://url:3306/datenbank", "user", "passw");
		Statement statement = conn.createStatement();
		statement.executeUpdate("INSERT INTO `" + acceptor +"`(`message`, `date_time`) VALUES ('" + encryptedMessage +"', now())");
	}
```


----------



## marc_book (16. Nov 2014)

Hat keiner ne Lösung für das Problem?


----------



## Thallius (16. Nov 2014)

Let me google that for you


----------

